# Automatic transmission My car only drives reverse



## kubbalibre (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi everybody, 

I have a 93 ford probe, I had the engine rebuilt two weeks ago that cost me just 700$ and the mechanic told me the engine was fine. But a week later i started my car. Surprise... it only drives reverse on any position!!!! Is it bad?? Is it gonna cost me a lot??? Is it worth it??? Or should I just forget about this car?? 
Thank you for any help or comment....


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Try this, get some Seafoam for the transmission. Follow the directions on the can. If it improves with the Seafoam, change the fluid and filter. I don't usually recommend cures in a can, but Seafoam products are one of the few that do what they say.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

The first thing to look at would be the selector rod. Sounds like they are either stuck, loose or broken. If you just spent a heap of money on the engine then I would suspect that the mechanic hasn't hooked up the transmission controls correctly or hasn't tightened the selectors properly. Have a chat with the mechanic that rebuilt the engine before you go and fork out a lot more cash.


----------

